# PAL to NTSC converter?



## WatchOutWorld (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, yes, I know, most people just buy a new tv when they get there. But, we have decided to just bring our tv with us since it was expensive, we like it, we don't have to pay the shipping, and we will be back to the us in two years.

That said, has anyone bought a PAL to NTSC converter? I would like to but one online before we move so that it can be placed in our sea shipment, but I am a little concerned about what retailer to use since I can't get it from my usual sources. Does anyone have any suggestions for reputable retailers?


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

What sort of TV is it? Any sort of recent TV like LCD/Plasma and the NTSC thing won't really matter as you'd just plug a Sky/Freesat HD box into it via HDMI.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> What sort of TV is it? Any sort of recent TV like LCD/Plasma and the NTSC thing won't really matter as you'd just plug a Sky/Freesat HD box into it via HDMI.


Wish it were that simple!

In the great global TV market, US (and its affiliates, like Canada) have most of their sets accept digital signal at 60Hz only, where the rest of the world uses 50Hz input. Unless your particular set is multi-standard, capable of receiving 50Hz digital input via HDMI (most sets sold in US shops aren't; only 'export' or 'global' set), then it won't work in UK with either Sky/Freesat or Freeview box, HD or SD.
Strangely, most recent UK sets are multi-standard and can receive US HD signal at 60Hz (of course the digital tuner won't work in US). What will happen when you plug in Sky, Freesat or Freeview HD set-top box is it will either show a blank screen, black & white or jumbled colour image.

The only solution I can see is to get a DIGITAL NTSC to PAL converter that changes digital output from 50 to 60Hz. If you want full HD, then you have to get a HD converter. The former may cost from around £140, the latter from around £200. Example: HIGH DEFINITION NTSC TO PAL / PAL TO NTSC DIGITAL CONVERTER

Remember I'm not talking about US power supply of 120V/60Hz. A step-down transformer can reduce 230V to 120V, and 50/60Hz AC doesn't matter for a TV. If you still want to ship your US set, try without a converter when it arrives in UK, and then order a converter where necessary. You will still need to make a separate audio connection (simple RCA phono lead will do) and a step-down transformer for 230 to 120V (you can get in US and ship, or buy one in UK from a retailer like Maplin). 200W UK to USA Voltage Convertor : Power Supply Convertors Traditional : Maplin


----------



## mhk96 (Dec 31, 2012)

*PAL / NTSC Converter*

Is this still the case -- do we still need the NTSC to PAL converter for our US Plasma TV sets even though we'll be using BT for television in the UK? We thought we might not need the converter since television in the UK has gone digital?
thanks.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, you'll still need the converter, I'm afraid.

One more warning. My US partner brought a few electrical appliances across from the US, and despite having current converters and adaptors, we've had mixed results. A couple of things soon blew (a small flat-panel TV went out with a bang and a lot of smoke, and a kitchen mixer just gave up after one use). Some 'worldwide' chargers aren't charging laptops and tablets at all (seems the converter might be a bit too low for them). We only have limited testing because she didn't bring across a whole lot of electrical stuff, but what we've found is that a 3-pronged plug with a current converter will generally work (though as said, charging seems weak), but 2-pronged plug devices are more likely to blow. We can't _guarantee_ that though, so just be aware that it's a risk.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Agree with 2far, it seems to be hit and miss... I killed my much beloved and fairly pricey Zojirushi rice cooker by simply plugging it in with a power converter (it was a 2 prong plug)... I could have cried when I tossed her into the electronics disposal bin in the council trash area.

I've had better success with my hairdryer, but I'm not completely happy with its functionality (it's been glowing in areas that I doubt were meant to be glowing), so I'll likely get a new one (from Argos or similar) and keep the current one for future trips back to North America.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I've had better success with my hairdryer, but I'm not completely happy with its functionality (it's been glowing in areas that I doubt were meant to be glowing), so I'll likely get a new one (from Argos or similar) and keep the current one for future trips back to North America.


That made me laugh! I can imagine it!

I should have mentioned that, for our 'worldwide' chargers that won't charge, we're not using a current converter, just switching the clips for the plug connections as described by manufacturers, but two laptops and a tablet refuse to charge at all, though will work when plugged into our mains (one of the laptops gives an "unexpected voltage" warning). We managed to blow a knife-sharpener thingy too; that was just dead on first use here, but presumably same problem. 

Mains voltage in the UK is MUCH higher than in the US, and plugs here are typically earthed (hence the three prongs) whereas a lot of US appliances don't seem to be.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We bought almost everything new when we arrived from amazon.co.uk. With prime it was free overnight shipping on almost everything. I found the prices to be comparable or better than other online retailers. I bought some hair styling electrics from boots and some kitchen electrics from Robert dyas. I think your situation is like ours in that the company would pay to ship our things but they wouldn't pay to replace things but we felt it was worth it to replace them and put the other items in storage. At least they will be there if we return to the states. It was better than risking them blowing out or burning up or causing a fire on this end.

We shipped our tv but ended up buying a new one and stuck the old one upstairs in the guest room. It was much too large to fit anywhere in our living room. We ended up with a smaller tv but it didn't cost much and had 3d tv.

The only electrical things we brought were items that were dual voltage and we could simply buy a new power supply (laptops, computers, iPads, kindle, printers, etc). We brought the automatic litter box only because we had just bought a new one. It worked with a converter but it did not supply a consistent power level and it would trigger it to clean the box over and over especially after midnight. We would end up shutting it off at night which would cause the cat distress because she would use it and it would not rake her mess so she would wake us to let us know her litter box did not do its job. It ended up being too much of a hassle and we just bought another new one from pet planet.

We had another issue with one of the computers. It is an all in one and when we plugged it in with the new power cord the monitor would start up but it couldn't seem to boot the hard drive. We were going to file a claim with the shipping company but then we had a power surge of some kind that blew the main breaker in the whole place. When we switched it back on the computer magically booted. Upon searching some forums it appears that sometimes the computers have a hard time kicking in to the different voltage once a new plug is installed and a power spike or surge will resolve it which seems to have resolved our issue. We haven't had any trouble since.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Precision electronic equipment like desktop PCs can be iffy when used with power converter (i.e. step down converter for using in UK). The main issue is such equipment requires regulated supply, which most bog-standard converters do not. You need something like one with stabiliser such as 110/220 Volt Appliances & Electronics
With some desktop PCs, you can change the input voltage on the power supply unit (PSU) to 220V, though that is becoming less common as modern PSUs are specific to each market.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Precision electronic equipment like desktop PCs can be iffy when used with power converter (i.e. step down converter for using in UK). The main issue is such equipment requires regulated supply, which most bog-standard converters do not. You need something like one with stabiliser such as 110/220 Volt Appliances & Electronics
> With some desktop PCs, you can change the input voltage on the power supply unit (PSU) to 220V, though that is becoming less common as modern PSUs are specific to each market.


Our desktop computer fortunately was dual voltage and all we had to buy was a new power supply cord. I would not have brought it if I had to use a step down converter for it. I would have just bought a new computer or switched to a laptop only if it wasn't. It was supposed to automatically switch over to 220V but for some reason it would not until it had the surge. I had no idea it might do that and was kind of sick when it wouldn't boot. Even though we use carbonite back-up and thought we could salvage the hard drive it is still a pain to start all over with a new computer setting it up plus we had no idea how long it would take to file a claim with the insurance.


----------

